# When T. sinensis are easy to mate xD



## mantisman 230 (Aug 23, 2015)

Been connected for 20 minutes now xD, no effort by me whatsoever


----------



## minomantis (Aug 24, 2015)

Awesome! Your female looks like she's hungry.  

I have a brown T. sinensis female now and I'm hoping

a male comes soon! She's very fat. lol Congrats on

connection!


----------



## mantisman 230 (Aug 24, 2015)

Haha, she just ate before I paired them


----------



## Cap10Squirty (Aug 24, 2015)

How did you find the male? I've got my female in a net cage outside in some trees but have had no luck attracting one just yet...


----------



## mantisman 230 (Aug 24, 2015)

I had to look for one, they often show up on random buildings.


----------



## Nick36 (Aug 24, 2015)

Cap10Squirty said:


> I've got my female in a net cage outside in some trees but have had no luck attracting one just yet...


Ditto...I know they are in my area, but I haven't had any luck...yet. I will say I have not noticed her calling though...so I may need to wait a bit longer, but she is defiantly of age. I could definitely use a male *hint* *hint*


----------



## mantisman 230 (Aug 24, 2015)

Haha, sorry, gotta hang onto him I have a second female. Neither have been calling but the male still got to connect. And so far so good.


----------



## minomantis (Aug 26, 2015)

If your female is ready and they are common in your area, males will come because she will be calling them.

Also, how long has it been since her molt to adulthood because that will affect it as well as food intake.

It's been 3 and a half weeks since my female T. sin molted to adulthood and ever since she would take food her belly

has been huge. Also I've given her everything under the sun. Moths, bees, grasshoppers, katydids, spiders, flies.

She started calling about four days ago and this morning after being on the rose bush last night, I found a male there.

So they will come. The pheromone must be strong. Good luck.


----------



## mantisman 230 (Aug 30, 2015)

I actually caught these two within a week of each other, they are most likely about three to four weeks mature, but got a new male, and the mating was still easy xD


----------



## minomantis (Aug 30, 2015)

Wow, they are beautiful! Lots of egg cases coming your way! Lol


----------



## mantisman 230 (Aug 30, 2015)

indeed


----------



## Sticky (Aug 31, 2015)

Will you sell any?


----------



## Rick (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes, I have found them to be one of the easiest.


----------



## mantisman 230 (Aug 31, 2015)

Sticky, I can probably sell a couple


----------

